# rating is tanking recently, is it me or a new Uber policy/maybe press pool?



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

For the longest time my rating was 4.98 and then around 3 or 4 months ago it started tipping downward, now it’s at 4.94. I don’t care if it just sits at 4.94, but I was a little scared that maybe I’d start getting less or crappier rides if I went under 4.95. Maybe I have? Or is there a point where I will? I’m full time and I’m hoping the quality and quantity of rides is more keyed into the hours I’m putting in than to my rating but I’m sure it comes into play at some point so I don’t want this getting out of hand.

Anyway, I’ve never felt like I needed to kiss anyone’s ass before. Never even felt like I needed to kill myself to keep my car clean. Lately, I’ve gone from driving it through the wash once a week and vacuuming twice a month to washing and vacuuming every other day. I’ve been super careful about my potty mouth, which I’ve never cared about before (now I’m scared that was part of my charm). Instead of playing the stuff I like, I play really neutral music. I’m trying to be as careful as I can about picking up cues about whether or not passengers want to talk. It’s all tiring into a f’ing nightmare now and it’s no fun. I’m not enjoying it now which is probably bringing me more crappy ratings.

And the f’ing feedback is no help — I might be talking too much or not enough and some passengers might not appreciate speeding up to get through a yellow light (when you know that just as many don’t appreciate you not getting through the damn yellow light)... Really if the passengers like the driver they’re not going to care about the condition of the car or the wrong turn or whatever is what I think...

But I’m also wondering if there’s something that’s changed that has nothing to do with any of this... like maybe how stupid the xpress pool works — the drop offs and pick ups are awful and I can imagine some passengers may be down-rating for that. Or there may be something similar going on that I haven’t thought of or don’t know about. 

Or who knows, maybe I’m less likable lately. I haven’t gotten laid in a while, ffs. Has anyone else had this happen? Lately?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I wouldn't call a shift from 4.98 to 4.94 "Tanking". It's just a normal fluctuation. Nobody stays perfect. You have a great rating. Don't stress over it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

rubidoux said:


> For the longest time my rating was 4.98 and then around 3 or 4 months ago it started tipping downward, now it's at 4.94. I don't care if it just sits at 4.94, but I was a little scared that maybe I'd start getting less or crappier rides if I went under 4.95. Maybe I have? Or is there a point where I will? I'm full time and I'm hoping the quality and quantity of rides is more keyed into the hours I'm putting in than to my rating but I'm sure it comes into play at some point so I don't want this getting out of hand.
> 
> Anyway, I've never felt like I needed to kiss anyone's ass before. Never even felt like I needed to kill myself to keep my car clean. Lately, I've gone from driving it through the wash once a week and vacuuming twice a month to washing and vacuuming every other day. I've been super careful about my potty mouth, which I've never cared about before (now I'm scared that was part of my charm). Instead of playing the stuff I like, I play really neutral music. I'm trying to be as careful as I can about picking up cues about whether or not passengers want to talk. It's all tiring into a f'ing nightmare now and it's no fun. I'm not enjoying it now which is probably bringing me more crappy ratings.
> 
> ...


It will happen every time you do pools in a hood...


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It will happen every time you do pools in a hood...


it will happen everyt time you do ANY rides in the hood


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Ever look at amazon reviews? People downrate for being lost in the mail, because THEY ordered the wrong one, it didnt fit, etc. They had no actual opinion about the quality of the item they bought. Those are your pax, they find the seats uncomfortable, not enough legroom in your X sub compact that they chose, they didnt like the color, carpet shocked them when getting out, pool pax wanted to ride solo and directly to their location, price was too high, they want to treat you like shit for the fun if it and you didnt play along, etc.

Who knows why they rate the way they do.

Pool is the worst, youll get downrated if they didnt like the other pax. Just avoid them.

I think the driver rating should be eliminated for pool rides. We cant control that s$&t


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

Well, I agree w all that. It just seems sudden. I had had a 4.98 for probably close to two years with a 4.97 for a couple months every once in a while if I got a random one star. I’ve always picked up in the hood (and I’ve always had good luck there, found all the passengers I’ve picked up or dropped there to be better than average in terms of fun to talk to and decent people) and always done pools.

It’s true a 4.94 is fine. Just worried it’s gonna just keep going down. And worried I’m gonna stop getting good rides. At some point my rides started getting way better. I think my average fare went from around $5 to over $10 at some point. There are days were I’ll work for 8 hours and get several $20+ rides in that time, which used to never happen. Now I’m surprised when I get more than a couple of $3 rides in a row. Maybe this is more a function of having almost 7,000 rides now? I dunno. But scared at some point my rating will screw it up.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

I remember when I used to care about my rating, seems so, so long ago.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Step on brake or gas a little to hard you'll get a down rating. If the AC or heat isn't to their liking down rating. And some people think no one should get a 5 no matter what.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

rubidoux said:


> For the longest time my rating was 4.98 and then around 3 or 4 months ago it started tipping downward, now it's at 4.94. I don't care if it just sits at 4.94, but I was a little scared that maybe I'd start getting less or crappier rides if I went under 4.95. Maybe I have? Or is there a point where I will? I'm full time and I'm hoping the quality and quantity of rides is more keyed into the hours I'm putting in than to my rating but I'm sure it comes into play at some point so I don't want this getting out of hand.
> 
> Anyway, I've never felt like I needed to kiss anyone's ass before. Never even felt like I needed to kill myself to keep my car clean. Lately, I've gone from driving it through the wash once a week and vacuuming twice a month to washing and vacuuming every other day. I've been super careful about my potty mouth, which I've never cared about before (now I'm scared that was part of my charm). Instead of playing the stuff I like, I play really neutral music. I'm trying to be as careful as I can about picking up cues about whether or not passengers want to talk. It's all tiring into a f'ing nightmare now and it's no fun. I'm not enjoying it now which is probably bringing me more crappy ratings.
> 
> ...


Uber isn't the problem, it's crappie passengers, just be yourself, there is nothing you can do about how someone rates you. 
Just be more concerned about your pay and drive. Keep out of the real wealthy neighborhoods, the passengers from these areas are worse then picking up in the ghettos, these passengers think that your their personal servants.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I think you need to stop allowing the passengers to pay. If you supply Mints. Slightly Chilled Water and ask about music preference I think your rating will rise. Good Luck. P.S. Doomed I tell you Doomed!


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

One thing that I like as a passenger about Lyft is there is a spot when I rate the driver to input comments and it's not limited. Uber just makes you select a reason but you cannot explain it further in detail unless it's some sort of serious violation. If Uber had that it may be helpful to drivers. With Lyft if I rate a driver below 5 I always say why in detail. I think everyone is different but a few of the reasons for me personally that would give a low rating are : not turning on the AC when it is hot and humid, and/or getting angry when I ask the driver to, a filthy car I mean the kind of filthy that you are afraid to sit down on (I am messy myself so it's got to be really bad), cars that smell like weed or cigarette smoke so badly it makes me ill (not from other passengers but ingrained into the seats of the car), non working seatbelts, cars that shake the entire time you sit in them, visible and significant body damage (like your bumper is gone), plates that do not match what Uber has or a car that does not match (I won't even get in those) not allowing me to make use of the trunk if necessary, saying sexually inappropriate things, blasting the radio (and by that I mean like you need ear plugs to sit in the car), making me walk far (like several blocks) when it's not an express pool, pulling up on the wrong side of the road and then asking me to walk across five lanes of traffic with no light, hitting a bicyclist (yes this happened), and driving up on curbs. With reference to pool, there are only two reasons I have ever given low ratings for that. One was where someone called an express pool and the driver drove around for 15 minutes to pick them up at their actual location and the other was when the driver took a route suggested by another passenger to drop them off first, when I was to be dropped off before them. I know there are some passengers that are just jerks, that's why I think you need to have room for people to write down the issue. I don't care about water or mints or any of that stuff. Maybe I am a seasoned rider and that's why.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> If you supply Mints. Slightly Chilled Water and ask about music preference I think your rating will rise.


I'd like to know what moron started the expectation that passengers should get bottled water and mints. It's unbelievable. These paxholes are paying early 1970s cab fare money to ride in a modern SUV, and they expect to be treated like they're at an all-inclusive resort hotel.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Lisannez said:


> One thing that I like as a passenger about Lyft is there is a spot when I rate the driver to input comments and it's not limited. Uber just makes you select a reason but you cannot explain it further in detail unless it's some sort of serious violation. If Uber had that it may be helpful to drivers. With Lyft if I rate a driver below 5 I always say why in detail. I think everyone is different but a few of the reasons for me personally that would give a low rating are : not turning on the AC when it is hot and humid, and/or getting angry when I ask the driver to, a filthy car I mean the kind of filthy that you are afraid to sit down on (I am messy myself so it's got to be really bad), cars that smell like weed or cigarette smoke so badly it makes me ill (not from other passengers but ingrained into the seats of the car), non working seatbelts, cars that shake the entire time you sit in them, visible and significant body damage (like your bumper is gone), plates that do not match what Uber has or a car that does not match (I won't even get in those) not allowing me to make use of the trunk if necessary, saying sexually inappropriate things, blasting the radio (and by that I mean like you need ear plugs to sit in the car), making me walk far (like several blocks) when it's not an express pool, pulling up on the wrong side of the road and then asking me to walk across five lanes of traffic with no light, hitting a bicyclist (yes this happened), and driving up on curbs. With reference to pool, there are only two reasons I have ever given low ratings for that. One was where someone called an express pool and the driver drove around for 15 minutes to pick them up at their actual location and the other was when the driver took a route suggested by another passenger to drop them off first, when I was to be dropped off before them. I know there are some passengers that are just jerks, that's why I think you need to have room for people to write down the issue. I don't care about water or mints or any of that stuff. Maybe I am a seasoned rider and that's why.


Get a life.


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Get a life.


Excuse me? A driver asked why his rating may be tanking and I responded how does that mean get a life? What are you in grade school? If you don't like my response then counter me or tell me what you disagree with but get a life means to me you just want to me rude and mean.


----------



## hitwriter (Apr 20, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> Ever look at amazon reviews? People downrate for being lost in the mail, because THEY ordered the wrong one, it didnt fit, etc. They had no actual opinion about the quality of the item they bought. Those are your pax, they find the seats uncomfortable, not enough legroom in your X sub compact that they chose, they didnt like the color, carpet shocked them when getting out, pool pax wanted to ride solo and directly to their location, price was too high, they want to treat you like shit for the fun if it and you didnt play along, etc.
> 
> Who knows why they rate the way they do.
> 
> ...


+1

No Express, No Pools, No Eats!

Folks shouldn't be allowed to rate you on their own stupidity and greed.


----------

